# Water vs Transportation Depth



## Jazzymania (Jun 19, 2011)

I just found out I failed the 8 hr test for the second time. I took Water Resources for my depth. I've already passed Surveying and Seismic but I am stuck with the 8 hr test.

I am considering on taking Transportation instead but I feel like I'm starting all over again. Please help me with some questions I am constantly searching for:

1. Should I take Water Resources for my afternoon depth? If so, what books (besides CERM, 6 minute solution, and NCEES practice problems) should I study with? Are there any good online review courses out there? I work weekends and takes care of my 3 kids during the week, so online review course is best for me.

2. Is transportation really that much easier? If so, what books should I use to do practice problems with? Are there any good online review courses out there?

Please give me advice, I would like to pass this test because constantly studying is really hard especially with a full time job and 3 kids. Thank you for any input.


----------



## jenni179 (Jun 20, 2011)

What areas did you struggle with? I can recommend some great books for Geotech morning section and the Environmental section in the afternoon. I took the Water/ENV twice before I passed and I had to learn from scratch on several topics. I would definitely recommend studying with more books than the ones you mentioned. "Introduction to Environmental Engineering" by Davis and Cornwell is a great book for the afternoon environmental part. I borrowed the 3rd edition (the 4th edition is the newest but not necessary IMHO) from a co-worker and I found it very user friendly and it has alot of material that was on the test.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=i...ed=0CFIQ8wIwAQ#

Also "Wastewater Engineering: Treatment and Reuse" was a useful book but it has alot of information and I only skimmed it. Good to have for the exam though. If my co-worker doesn't need to borrow my book then I'll re-sale for a fair price.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=...ed=0CFgQ8wIwAQ#

I don't know about the Transportation afternoon exam. I heard it's easier to pass than the Water/ENV but I'm not sure how much new stuff you need to know.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 20, 2011)

I picked Transportation over Water and passed, first try.

Transportation is all about having the references and knowing how to find everything in a timely manner.


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 20, 2011)

I passed WR/Env. this past April after failing it twice before. My advice is to stick with it unless you have access to all of the Transportation references, which I've heard are almost all needed for the PM section.

You also really need to pay attention to the areas you are struggling with. I would pick one section (AM or PM) and try to ace it. I would recommend AM because the questions don't seem to be as difficult as the ones for the PM section.

In my opinion, all you need for the AM are the 6-minute solutions books and the NCEES problem book (get the latest edition). I worked all of these problems, doing 3-5 per day, 7 days a week. I didn't get a diagnostic this time, but I'm confident that I got at least 37/40 on the AM section. This allowed me to relax in the PM which I felt was harder.

For the PM section, I would recommend "Wastewater Engineering: Treatment and Reuse" by Metcalf and Eddy and "Handbook of Hydraulics, 7th Ed." by Brater, King, Lindell, and Wei. Despite failing my first 2 attempts, I did well in the environmental areas even though I had no experience in this area. These problems seemed to be ones that you can just figure out if you are good with unit conversions. Also, you should do the depth problems from the 6-minute solutions and from the NCEES problems book.

This exam is all about solving problems and that's what you have to do to pass. Wish I would have realized this the first time I took it. Good luck.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 20, 2011)

Jazzymania said:


> I just found out I failed the 8 hr test for the second time. I took Water Resources for my depth. I've already passed Surveying and Seismic but I am stuck with the 8 hr test.
> I am considering on taking Transportation instead but I feel like I'm starting all over again. Please help me with some questions I am constantly searching for:
> 
> 1. Should I take Water Resources for my afternoon depth? If so, what books (besides CERM, 6 minute solution, and NCEES practice problems) should I study with? Are there any good online review courses out there? I work weekends and takes care of my 3 kids during the week, so online review course is best for me.
> ...


Jazzy, first, congrats on the Survey and Seismic. I am struggling with Seismic so I envy you. I just passed 8 Hour Transpo (2nd try but 1st try actually studying). So, of course I am biased but I'd recommend considering Transpo. I understand the worry about 'starting all over' but you really aren't. I am sure you studied some Transpo for your AM/Breadth already, you'll have a huge head start with the studying you already did for Survey (ex. geometric design), and the WR studying you have already done will help you with the Transpo afternoon. To study for Transpo, you won't need much more than what you already listed but you will need at least the HCM, AASHTO 'Green Book', and the MUTCD. I also had the AASHTO Roadside Design Guide (good for a few questions on the exam). Others will suggest that you also have an asphalt book, a traffic book, etc. (but I didn't). Good luck.


----------



## elemenopee (Jun 20, 2011)

Jazzymania said:


> I just found out I failed the 8 hr test for the second time. I took Water Resources for my depth. I've already passed Surveying and Seismic but I am stuck with the 8 hr test.
> I am considering on taking Transportation instead but I feel like I'm starting all over again. Please help me with some questions I am constantly searching for:
> 
> 1. Should I take Water Resources for my afternoon depth? If so, what books (besides CERM, 6 minute solution, and NCEES practice problems) should I study with? Are there any good online review courses out there? I work weekends and takes care of my 3 kids during the week, so online review course is best for me.
> ...


Jazzy, I understand your frustrations with the WR depth. I took the WR depth in Oct 2010, and did not pass. Based on my diagnostic, I decided to switch to the Transportation depth. I thought the Transportation Depth section was a lot easier than the WR Depth. Therefore, I totally support your decision to change depth sections.

It may seem like you're starting all over again, however, some of the subjects do crossover from the WR to Transportation depth (i.e. sizing channels, etc.). The biggest drawback to the Transportation depth is the amount of references you will need. As ptatohead already suggested, at a minimum you will need the HCM, MUTCD, AASHTO 'Green Book', and Roadside Design Guide. Additionally, I highly recommend that you obtain a copy of the newest NCEES questions for the Transportation Depth and 6-min solutions for Transportation. I have a copy of the Asphalt Handbook, MUTCD and traffic book for sale on Amazon if you're interested.

Best of luck.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 21, 2011)

dmparri3 said:


> I passed WR/Env. this past April after failing it twice before. My advice is to stick with it unless you have access to all of the Transportation references, which I've heard are almost all needed for the PM section.


Some of the transportation references, I only used for one question in the afternoon. But that can make all the difference.


----------



## Jazzymania (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. This is definitely gonna help me decide.


----------

